
“What's new with Firefox”: Release notes or an ad popup for Firefox mobile? - AliAdams
https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/80.0/whatsnew/all/?oldversion=79.0
======
Fiveplus
I believe this is a better link: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/80.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/80.0/releasenotes/)

~~~
hiccuphippo
There's also this link with more details about the migration from the old
Firefox to the new one: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-android-
upgrade...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-android-upgrade-faqs)

------
FerretFred
It seems to have broken, substantially - it keeps closing (and asking to send
a report to Mozilla) pages that worked fine the other day. Hopefully this
isn't a new trend.

